# Arthritis in back legs



## CospenChi (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello everyone,

My handsome Prince Cosmo will be 10 in May.

His back legs are causing him a bit of bother over the last few months. 

He has had a course of Catrophen injections which seemed to give some relief but the problem is flaring up again. I don't think he is in pain but he doesn't have much strength in has back legs. 

He can still walk about but not as quickly as he used to. 

Has anyone else had a similar situation, looking for advice on what else we can try to get his legs a bit better to walk on. 

Also is there anyone out there who has tried any mobility devices for their dogs?

Thanks


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Poor Prince. I'm reading a book by Dr. Judy Morgan that has lots of info that might be helpful.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Have you tried any supplements like Recovery or even turmeric? Our schnauzer had arthritis and the recovery really helped!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I am hearing loads of good things about turmeric and dogs with arthritis. It needs to be given with oil and black pepper to be most effective, definitely worth looking into. there is a great FB group called Turmeric User Group who can advise on how to give it and dosage.


----------

